# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Roller door tension adjustment

## billytam

Hello, 
Tried installing my owner remote control for the roller garage door and have resulted in the springs letting go and now the door is closed.:confused:   The springs are all loose and I can't roll the door back up manually.  I know I have to tighten up the tension again.  My question is I have very limited space on either side to use a pipe wrencd, just wondering can i tighten the tension via the axle in the middle ? can the tension be tighten while the roller door is closed 
Any suggestions will be much appreciated 
billy

----------


## Barry_White

Hi Billy 
I posted the following before if you have a look and see if it will help you.  http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com...ht=Roller+door  
If not the other alternative is to take the door down with which you will need help and roll the door up and start from scratch.

----------


## HJ0

All I do is raise the roller door then wrap a strong strap or good rope, round and over the door pulled/tide nice and tight. Bend the tabs on top of each rail so the door can be lifted out of the rails and turned/tensioned, From memory approx 1 1/4-1 1/2 full turns(new door). then slide it back in the rails and your done( after bending the rail tabs back)remove rope and it's done. 
ps Installed many a roller door with bars/tools  etc before I realised just how silly it was 
HJ0

----------


## chinook

i have installed a roller door with a remote control and a motor.What has happened is the roller door lost tension.But the motor was tight on the bar but it spun the motor which in turn made the roller door get under pressure. It pulled the center out of the elongated centers of the holes in the bracket. Also the door now looks like a twisted wash cloth.Which i don't understand how. Where did i go wrong I need to know because i have to fix this one some how and i also have to install another in the next bay of my shed. 
Any help would be a fantastic help
Thank you for any ones help who replies to this thread

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

Hi Chinook,  One of these manuals might help especially if the door is one of B&D's , still the concepts are similar between brands.  INSTALL MANUALS | B&D Garage Doors & Openers

----------

